# Mexico crossing into US with Mexican citizen (Car)



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience bringing a mexican national into the states? The person obviously has visa and passport but I dont want to the passenger ( mexican national ) to be denied entry into usa. I think one reason they would not.grant permission to entry is because they may suspect the.mexican national is going to stay permanently.in usa and i am.just driving the person to the states with me for a few days.

This mexican citizen has.been to states..about 2/3 times a year.

Does anyone.know if the probability is high that they reject her entry into usa? I was thinking it wouldnt be a problem but then my other half tells me i should ask forbopinions...

Thanks expats


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ehw23 said:


> Has anyone had any experience bringing a mexican national into the states? The person obviously has visa and passport but I dont want to the passenger ( mexican national ) to be denied entry into usa. I think one reason they would not.grant permission to entry is because they may suspect the.mexican national is going to stay permanently.in usa and i am.just driving the person to the states with me for a few days.
> 
> This mexican citizen has.been to states..about 2/3 times a year.
> 
> ...


If they are a Mexican national, but have a US visa, I do not see why they would be denied entry into the US. If US immigration is concerned about someone staying permanently, they will refuse the visa request. I do not know about additional checking done on entry.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks TG

I have heard now from.a few.people that it shouldnt be a problem.
I had heard that US officials.have denied entry to a mexican national.while with an american...but i guess that was a special case.

I think the green light is good to.go for travel up north of the border in the ol stinkin diesel


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ehw23 said:


> Has anyone had any experience bringing a mexican national into the states? The person obviously has visa and passport but I dont want to the passenger ( mexican national ) to be denied entry into usa. I think one reason they would not.grant permission to entry is because they may suspect the.mexican national is going to stay permanently.in usa and i am.just driving the person to the states with me for a few days.
> 
> This mexican citizen has.been to states..about 2/3 times a year.
> 
> ...


Do what I do when there is ANY doubt. Let them off at the crossing in Mexico. They walk across. We meet at the exit of the US immigration building.

If they are going past the 30 mile free zone they need an I-94 "permiso" anyway even with a Mexican passport and the US "frequent crosser" visa inside. They can not get those from secondary inspection [vehicles] anymore for 3 years. They need to walk across for them. Simply.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/757/~/friend,-relative,-etc.-denied-entry-to-the-u.s.


My wife's family has been denied entry before, and have been accepted also. According to them, it is basically up to the officer who handles your entry at the border. What they do is go to the border in advance of their desired trip, get the approval and then plan their trip. This way they don't get a "surprise" and the border and have to turn back.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Last year my husband and I drove across the border at Nuevo Laredo, with his half-brother Pablo, a Mexican national with a US visa. The immigration officer gave him a hard time and asked it he had a letter from his employer giving him permission to go. He did not, but they eventually let him fill out his tourist card and pay. and continue into the US. Incidentally they only accepted dollars for payment.


----------



## ehw23 (Sep 21, 2012)

Great info thanks to you all. All the input really does help. Joyce, I think this was probably the most important thing that stuck out to me (the employment letter). This basically allows the US official to believe that the Mexican national isnt going to the US to stay. I will keep all input in mind.

Thanks again


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

ehw23 said:


> I have heard now from.a few.people that it shouldnt be a problem. ... I had heard that US officials.have denied entry to a mexican national.while with an american...but i guess that was a special case.


Probably always a chance of a glitch. But with appro. 300 million legal crossings of the U.S./Mexico border each year (Mexicans and Americans, and others), the chances of being denied seem slim to me. But I'm not the one with the conern. Good advice given, thus far. Best of luck.


----------



## Denmex (Mar 6, 2010)

There is so much uncertainty when crossing from Mexico into the USA that it’s impossible say what can happen. I’m sorry to say my wife (a Mexican National) and I had one of those pesadilla (nightmare) experience’s seven years ago and we still don’t have it straightened out. We had been married for eight years at the time and would go into the USA to visit and for shopping. She had a Tourist VISA and we have a business here in Mexico. Our vehicle was registered in the USA and when we got to the border she walked across, but she didn’t carry any luggage. We had all our luggage in our vehicle. She was singled out by a border guard that wouldn’t accept that she wasn’t going there to work. He threatened to arrest her and place her in jail, also, to arrest me and confiscate our vehicle (which he was only bluffing). However, it intimidated her to the point when he told her she would have to surrender her VISA, she gave it to him. He told her she could get the VISA back in a year. I immediately protested to the border guards superior and the guard that questioned her denied everything. He said that she admitted she was crossing the border to work and that she signed a paper stating that to be true. She said that she didn’t sign a paper, and they wouldn’t let me see any paperwork. When I showed them that we had a home and business in Mexico it didn’t mean anything. She has applied twice for her Tourist VISA since then, and both times it was denied. Over the years we have spoken with attorneys that say they will try to straighten our situation out for a fee, however there is no guarantee. I’m sure the border guard that did this injustice to us goes about his daily routine without a thought of how much trouble and expense he has caused us.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Denmex said:


> There is so much uncertainty when crossing from Mexico into the USA that it’s impossible say what can happen. I’m sorry to say my wife (a Mexican National) and I had one of those pesadilla (nightmare) experience’s seven years ago and we still don’t have it straightened out. We had been married for eight years at the time and would go into the USA to visit and for shopping. She had a Tourist VISA and we have a business here in Mexico. Our vehicle was registered in the USA and when we got to the border she walked across, but she didn’t carry any luggage. We had all our luggage in our vehicle. She was singled out by a border guard that wouldn’t accept that she wasn’t going there to work. He threatened to arrest her and place her in jail, also, to arrest me and confiscate our vehicle (which he was only bluffing). However, it intimidated her to the point when he told her she would have to surrender her VISA, she gave it to him. He told her she could get the VISA back in a year. I immediately protested to the border guards superior and the guard that questioned her denied everything. He said that she admitted she was crossing the border to work and that she signed a paper stating that to be true. She said that she didn’t sign a paper, and they wouldn’t let me see any paperwork. When I showed them that we had a home and business in Mexico it didn’t mean anything. She has applied twice for her Tourist VISA since then, and both times it was denied. Over the years we have spoken with attorneys that say they will try to straighten our situation out for a fee, however there is no guarantee. I’m sure the border guard that did this injustice to us goes about his daily routine without a thought of how much trouble and expense he has caused us.


This is a horrible tale! I hope that border guard one day gets paid back in kind for what he did to your wife. I have a question: why did she cross the border on foot while you drove across in your car?


----------



## Denmex (Mar 6, 2010)

Isla Verde,
She had a Tourist VISA. There was always a long line of vehicles waiting to cross. I would drive across, she would walk across and complete the process of obtaining her permit and it made the process much quicker for us.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

You can have the B1/B2 Visa card and still be denied entry. The immigration officer is the one who issues the I-94 which is the document that allows entry into the US. It is stamped with the entry date and the person must leave before the I-94 expires. 

The B1/B2 Visa Card is valid for 10 years if I remember correctly and the I-94 is only for 6 months.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Denmex said:


> Isla Verde,
> She had a Tourist VISA. There was always a long line of vehicles waiting to cross. I would drive across, she would walk across and complete the process of obtaining her permit and it made the process much quicker for us.



Thanks for the explanation. As someone who always flies directly to Mexico City, I have no idea about what it's like to drive into the country over the US border.


----------

